# Seit einem Programmabsturz findet codesys die raspberry pi nicht mehr



## fiftyone_88 (14 Oktober 2015)

Hallo miteinander, 

ich habe folgendes Problem, und zwar passiert es manchmal, dass ein modifizierter Quellcode nicht funktioniert oder irgendeinen Hänger verursacht, so dass codesys die Verbindung zum raspbeerry pi beendet und somit auch die Simulation. Danach kann ich keine Verbindung mehr zum raspberry pi aufbauen obwohl über die Kommandozeile in Windows ein ping Test funktioniert. Das einzige was ich dann immer machen kann ist das Betriebssystem des rb zu formatieren und neu aufzusetzen. Programm beenden und neu starten, System Neustarten, rb an und ausschalten bringt alles nichts. Aber das kann ja keine dauerhafte Lösung sein, das ich bei jedem Fehler formatieren muss. Ich glaube, dass der geladene code aus der rb gelöscht werden muss, aber wie geht das? Ich kriege ja keine Verbindung über codesys her.

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## computershooter (21 Oktober 2015)

remove comm driver and find it in the config, i removed 4 lines of same driver.


----------



## HausSPSler (23 Oktober 2015)

für solche Fälle würde ich mich mit ssh (putty) auf de Pi einloggen und 
cat /tmp/codesyscontrol.log 
aufrufen. Hier müsstest du sehen welchen Zustand die SPS hat.
Dann vielleicht das implizit erzeugte Bootprojekt weglöschen und die SPS neu starten 
Bootproject weglöschen mit:
 sudo rm /root/Application.*
sudo service codesyscontrol stop
sudo service codesyscontrol start

dann geht's wieder.

Grüße


----------



## uzi10 (11 November 2015)

Hallo Edwin!

Mein Programm(ein Modbus programm) stürzt auch andauern aufn Raspberry ab und es lässt sich keine neue version hineinladen... die sps verschwindet immer kurz nach start und dann habe ich keine verbindung. Nach der Startanweisung im putty ist er wieder kurz sichtbar. ich kann sogar die application auswählen, aber löschen geht sich nicht mehr aus!
wie kann ich diese über den putty löschen? Mein Raspberry findet mit den sudo rm kommando nichts... wie soll ich vorgehen?


----------



## HausSPSler (11 November 2015)

Hi,
mach doch mal...
sudo -s
cd /root/
ls
hier schauen ob es eine Application.app gibt und diese löschen (bzw einfach nach *.app schauen)
Wenn die SPS auch ohne vorhandene Applikation kurz nach dem start verschwidnet:
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
sudo rpi-update

Grüße


----------



## Hilba64 (17 August 2020)

Hallo Edwin,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe das selbe Problem. 
Zu meinem Problem und wie es aufgetreten ist.
Ich hatte mein Raspberry bereits einige Zeit am laufen (einige Monate). Danach wollte ich mich ransetzen und die WLan adresse meines raspberry fix vergeben. Dazu habe ich ssh 
deaktiviert. Das war das erste mal, dass ich mich nicht mehr verbinden konnte. Natürlich habe ich sofort gedacht, das funktioniert nicht und ich schalte ssh wieder ein. Nachdem 
ich das wieder gemacht habe, hatte ich immer noch keine verbindung zum raspberry. 
Um genauer zu sein, die verbindung mittels vnc ist gegeben. Mittels codesys kann ich das raspberry über Netzwerk durchsuchen... erst finden, wenn ich die applikation deaktiviere. Danach 
ist das raspberry kurz sichtbar. Möchte ich etwas runterladen erhalte ich die Meldung "Keine Verbindung" ich habe auch schon versucht den Ordner mit dem projekt usw. auf dem 
raspberry zu löschen, aber das hat auch nichts gebracht (vielleicht habe ich auch was vergessen). 
Danach habe ich deinen Tipp mit "sudo -s, cd /root/ usw. versucht die Datei "Application.app" zu finden, jedoch ist diese nicht vorhanden. Dann habe ich das update versucht zu machen wie
du beschrieben hast. Ich komme jedoch nicht weiter. 
Mein letzter Ausweg aktuell. Alles auf die neueste Version 3.5.16.10 upzudaten.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?


Grüße


----------



## HausSPSler (17 August 2020)

Hi, 
Ich denke das hier ist dein Problem:
https://forge.codesys.com/forge/talk/Runtime/thread/4d43247a3a/
Sprich Raspberry Pi OS ohne zusätzliche Updates verwenden...
Gruesse


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2020)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich denke das hier ist dein Problem:
> https://forge.codesys.com/forge/talk/Runtime/thread/4d43247a3a/
> Sprich Raspberry Pi OS ohne zusätzliche Updates verwenden...
> Gruesse



Was für zusätzliche Updates?
Kannst du das bitte genauer erklären, ich hab das mal gerade nicht verstanden, was die dort schreiben. :-(


----------



## LanOpa (17 August 2020)

einen PI zu formatieren klingt mir eher nach Speicherfehler...  wieviel GB hat die SD?
und wird nach dem neu aufsetzen das Speiecherbild auch erweitert....


----------



## HausSPSler (18 August 2020)

Es ist einfach so:
Wenn man einen PI4 verwendet + zusätzlich Raspberry PI OS Updates dazu installiert dann geht die CODESYS runtime nicht mehr...funktionieren tut es wenn man das aktuelle Image verwendet ohne die mit apt-get eingespielten Updates...wie geschrieben betrifft nur den PI4. Wird mit nächstem Release behoben.
Gruesse


----------



## Hilba64 (18 August 2020)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich denke das hier ist dein Problem:
> https://forge.codesys.com/forge/talk/Runtime/thread/4d43247a3a/
> Sprich Raspberry Pi OS ohne zusätzliche Updates verwenden...
> Gruesse



Hallo,

danke für die Hilfe es funktioniert jetzt wieder.

Fehlerbild:
Das rpi war mit Codesys nicht mehr auffindbar und lies sich nicht mehr verbinden, auch die Webvisu funktionierte nicht mehr.
Das rpi konnte ich mittels "Netzwerk durchsuchen" -> "Geräte suchen" nur für kurze zeit (vielleicht 30sek) finden. Danach war es nicht mehr auffindbar. 
Nachdem ich über Codesys das Laufzeitsystem stoppte und die Applikation deaktivierte, konnte ich das rpi wieder für kurze Zeit sehen.
Das deinstallieren der Software sowie "Reset Ursprung" hatten auch nichts gebracht.
Mittels VNC konnte ich jedoch Problemlos auf das Gerät zugreifen.

Es war genau dieses Problem:
Ich habe Updates am rpi durchgeführt (@Ralle, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade) . Danach habe ich noch einige Einstellungen geändert bezgl. Netzwerk & SSH. 
Ich dachte zuerst, dass an den getätigten Einstellungen das Problem liegt. Und habe alle möglichen
sachen wieder rückgängig gemacht. Ich dachte nicht daran, dass das rpi-Update zum Problem führte.

Lösung:
Wie von Edwin beschrieben, das Rpi mit der aktuellen Version neu aufgesetzt. Beim Einrichten des Gerätes habe ich keine Updates durchgeführt. Danach habe ich das
Codesys wieder installiert (3.5.15.40). Die Lizenz habe ich mittels Ticket wiederhergestellt und nun funktioniert es auch wieder.


Einiges noch zu meinen verwendeten Geräten und Software:
Raspberry Pi 4 Model B Rev 1.2 (4GB)
Codesys 3.5.15.40
Speicherkarte 64GB

Danke nochmals 

Grüße


----------



## LanOpa (20 August 2020)

dann sollten aber mal die entwikcler des Programmes ran wenn kein apt-get update | apt-get upgrade verwendet werden kann oder darf.  das sind die befehle schlechthin sein system einigermaßen aktuell zu halten, ab und zu muss noch das apt-get dist-upgrade dazu. erst wenn ich Anfang die Versionen in der sourceliste zu ändern dann darf auch so ein programm das Spinnen beginnen, vorher nicht


----------



## Ebsi1983 (3 Februar 2022)

Guten Abend, 

wurde dieses Problem jetzt auf irgend eine Weise gefixt? 
Hab nämlich das gleiche Problem und das nervt tierisch!


----------



## HausSPSler (4 Februar 2022)

hm... ohne das du uns verätst welche Versionen bei dir im Einsatz sind schierig zu sagen. ( CODESYS Version? Runtime Version?)
Dann wie oben beschrieben mal in den logger schauen
Mit ssh client auf dem pi einloggen und 
cat /tmp/codesyscontrol.log


----------



## Ebsi1983 (5 Februar 2022)

Hallo,

Folgende Versionen sind aktuell im Einsatz:

Codesys Version 3.5.17.20
Runtime Version 4.2.0.0
hab es aber mit der V 4.0.0.0 auch  schon probiert ohne Erfolg

Anbei das LogFile. Hier kommen mir die letzten Zeilen etwas komisch vor: 
2022-02-05T10:11:43Z, 0x000010a2, 1, 16777216, 1, Reset Configuration
2022-02-05T10:11:44Z, 0x00000002, 1, 0, 49, Retain data are initialized now of [<app>Application</app>]
2022-02-05T10:11:44Z, 0x00000002, 1, 0, 2, Application [<app>Application</app>] loaded via [Download]

Kann es sein, dass sich da was SmarthomeNG beißt?
Würde gerne parallel am Raspberry zu Testzwecken SmarthomeNG laufen lassen und zwischen den Programmen einen Datenaustausch realisieren. So lange ich aber keine stabile Verbindung hin bekomme macht es keinen Sinn das weiter zu verfolgen.


----------



## HausSPSler (6 Februar 2022)

hm.. in dem Log sieht man nur das das Bootprojekt gestartet wurde, läuft, dann ein neuer Download gemacht wurde.
kann mir nicht vorstellen das es sich mit SmartHomeNG beißt.
Denke du musst die Runtime mal manuell starten und dann die Ausgaben wenn es crash anschauen:


*Zuerst die Runtime stoppen über ssh login*
1.
sudo /etc/init.d/codesyscontrol stop

2.* für die MC Version*
cd /var/opt/codesys
sudo /opt/codesys/bin/codesyscontrol_armv7l_raspberry.bin -d /etc/CODESYSControl.cfg

*alternativ für SingeCore*
cd /var/opt/codesys
sudo /opt/codesys/bin/codesyscontrol_armv6l_raspberry.bin -d /etc/CODESYSControl.cfg

wenn es dann passiert dann die Ausgaben dieses Fensters + 'cat/tmp/codesyscontrol.log' posten hier

Grüße


----------



## Ebsi1983 (6 Februar 2022)

Servus, 

folgendes hab ich gemacht:


Ursprünglich verwendetes Betriessystem der Raspberry Pi (Bulls...) durch Buster ersetzt
Ergebnis:
Die Kommunikation bzw. die Onlineverbindung zwischen Codesys und Raspberry läuft aktuell wieder stabil. 
Werde nun die weiteren Installationsschritte für Samba, Smarthomeng.... durchführen. Falls ich was herausfinde 
woran es gelegen hat, melde ich mich natürlich wieder. 

Was mir aufgefallen ist: 
Als ich bei Bullseye die Runtime auf dem Raspberry Pi installiert habe, konnte ich während der 
Installation 4 Fehlereinträge im Codesyssystem feststellen. Der letzte Meldungseintrag wie aber 
dann doch auf eine erfolgreiche Installation hin. 

Evtl. hat diese Erfahrung auch schon jemand gemacht. 
Evtl. lag es auch nur an einem fehlerhaften Betriebssystem....


----------

